# Western New Yorkers.  I'll be at Niagara next Friday if you would like to set up a meeting



## dcsma (Jun 20, 2012)

If anyone would like to meet up I'll be up in the Niagara Falls, Buffalo area this weekend.  Let me know.


----------

